# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Проблема с раздачей интернет.

## dava

У меня такая трабла. У меня адсл безлемитный. Друг со мной в сети и я ему дал доступ в интернет через Usergate. Есть так же модем, через который хотел сделать, что бы брат дозванивался до меня и сидел тоже в интернете. Не могу настроить, вроде конектится по модему, но у него какое то окошко выскакивает и пишет введите какой то домен. Может кто помочь очень надо. если есть другие варианты а не через usergate то тоже пишите. У него и у меня Windows XP Sp2

----------


## Виктор Ротанов

Неправильно настроено потому и выскакивает, сам настраивал под w2k server настраивать надо через роутинг и удаленный доступ есть такая служба

----------


## pol

Но на сколько я знаю достаточно и на Xp в том числе сделать входящее подключение через com и ВСЕ

----------


## Cygnus

МОжно все по подробней И 

Технические данные допустим не помешали бы ... ;)

----------


## kostan

Здравствуйте уважаемые участники форума,Помогите пожалуйста проблема с раздачей интернета,хочу поставить интернет шлюз на CentOS Linux но не знаю как прописать роутинг,чтобы он с сетевой карты смотрящей в интернет передавал его на внутреннюю сетевую карту параметры внутряння сеть 192.168.0.254 должен быть гейтвеем

----------


## bsdfan

> Здравствуйте уважаемые участники форума,Помогите пожалуйста проблема с раздачей интернета,хочу поставить интернет шлюз на CentOS Linux но не знаю как прописать роутинг,чтобы он с сетевой карты смотрящей в интернет передавал его на внутреннюю сетевую карту параметры внутряння сеть 192.168.0.254 должен быть гейтвеем


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?p=7176 последний мой пост:)

----------


## Novalon

День добрый, уважаемые форумчане!
Кто пользовался в UserGate динамическим разделением канала? Подскажите, пожалуйста, как грамотно настроить это дело?:confused:

----------

